# Brake console shifter (Murray?)



## jungleterry (Dec 6, 2022)

This is a very cool brake shifter . Never seen one like this before .  not sure what bike it goes on but looks a lot like a Murray product . Hope some one can use . Thanks for looking Terry and Tammy


----------



## kostnerave (Dec 6, 2022)

This parking brake shifter was used on the first generation Sears coaster brake Screamer, which was painted Flamboyant Magenta. It was also used on the '69 Sears Screamer 2, which featured a Mag rear wheel. The Screamer 2  was painted two tone Flamboyant Green into Flamboyant Lime. This parking shifter doesn't turn up very often.


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 7, 2022)

Thank you for that information .I haven't seen one  before


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 8, 2022)

$25


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 8, 2022)

sorry no deal


----------

